# Spectrum Engine want run on DC?



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, I have picked up a brand NIB still had the plastic wrap on it, Bachmann Spectrum steam engine off ebay. The engine came in, still in the wrapper. My son took the plastic off, we took a look, then put it on my test track (DC equiped, MRC Throttlepak). Well the engine will not run??! The lights work (front in forward, and the tender light in reverse), but it want move a muscel. What gives? I though all DCC engines would work on DC also??
Was told by my LHS guy, that it could have a hard-wired decoder in it? Is that what is wrong? If this thing is bad, how do I tell, before voiding the warranty taking a decoder out?
Please someone help 
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Try bringing it in to a train shop but other wise i dont know.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It seems like a similiar problem with Lionel Railsounds. I suspect with DCC the engine needs to be addressed. If it has a decoder an address is programmed. In normal DC ops it may need some bell/ whistle commands. I suggest going to the Spectrum site and reading up.I have found the brand names have good sites with plenty of reference material.
Some members do have Spectrums so maybe they can give more info. This is my limit on the knowledge part.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I sent a message to the ebay store I bought it from, and he said, that it should work with DC with no problems. I have a N&W J #608 that I want to send in to have upgraded, I may just send this one in too and have them make sure it will run on DC.
Kevin


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

At a second glance I found more switches.
PUSH
The last tender switch shuts off the motor.
The switches under the boiler need to be off or on DC.
Try this.
Bob


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I ment to repost again before I left for vacation Sat before-last.
I decided to try it once more, before returning it to Bachmann for a replacement. As before, the lights worked, but no movement. So, I got a little flustraited and began tapping on the boiler. Well, after about a halfdozen taps, it began to move. I ran it back and forth for about 15mins, without fail.!? I guess it was just stuck or something? Go figure, I guess it was just my luck, or badluck for that matter, lol.
Kevin


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If it has a battery a short recharge on the tracks is enough. I would suspect you didn't leave it on the tracks long.


----------

